# تكوين إريال تليفزيون خارخى



## أسامة يوسف (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
سمعت كثيرا عن إمكانية صناعة الإريال الخارجى بأقل الإمكانيات مثل لمبة نيون وغيرها فالرجاء من إخوانى توضيح الطريقة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 يناير 2008)

اخى اسامة
الهوائى خارجى او داخلى - ببساطة هو اين تضع الهوائى
أما الهوائى فهو ثنائى Dipole بطول نصف الموجة وهذا مكمن سهولته ومكمن صعوبته
لكونه نصف طول موجة فأى سلكين كل منهما ربع طول الموجة يكونان معا هوائى ممتاز وما لمبة النيون الا وسيلة لتحديد المسافة المذكورة و تثبيت السلك عليها - ولو أخذت يد مقشة من البلاستيك أو الخشب تقوم بنفس العمل ولو دققت ستجد رسم من مادة موصلة يوضع على زجاج بعض السيارات ويعمل هوائى للراديو المستخدم بها
تبدا المشكلة مع ضعف الآشارة وتواجد الانعكاسات فتريد ان يكون له اتجاهية لذا تحتاج لوضع قضبان توجيه امامة وعواكس خلفة
هذا ليس مشكلة طالما ان التردد واحد اى محطة واحدة لكن مع تزايد الترددات والمحطات تجد ان ما يناسب هذا لا يكون الآفضل لذاك وهى معادلة حلها يتم بالافضل للموقع و المحطات الموجودة حوله


----------



## أسامة يوسف (25 يناير 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى اسامة
> الهوائى خارجى او داخلى - ببساطة هو اين تضع الهوائى
> أما الهوائى فهو ثنائى Dipole بطول نصف الموجة وهذا مكمن سهولته ومكمن صعوبته
> لكونه نصف طول موجة فأى سلكين كل منهما ربع طول الموجة يكونان معا هوائى ممتاز وما لمبة النيون الا وسيلة لتحديد المسافة المذكورة و تثبيت السلك عليها - ولو أخذت يد مقشة من البلاستيك أو الخشب تقوم بنفس العمل ولو دققت ستجد رسم من مادة موصلة يوضع على زجاج بعض السيارات ويعمل هوائى للراديو المستخدم بها
> ...


السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخى ماجد أنت دائما موجود لمساعدة إخوانك غفر الله لك ولنا ولكل المسلمين أسف أخى لم أفهم جيدا ماتقوله لأننى محاسب ولست مهندسا برجاء وضع خطوات محدده لعمل إريال للضرورة أخى الكريم بإنتظار شرح الطريقة تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمود عزالعرب (26 يناير 2008)

انا مشترك جديد فى هذا المنتدى 

واريد ان اعرف كيف يتم صنع اريل داخلي للتلفاز بطريقة مبسطة لأن النهاردة ماتش مصر والسودان وعايز اسمعو في البيت 

ياريت لو في مساعدة ممكن حد يقدمها يتفضل ومن لا يعرف فاليصمت


----------



## عمرو عثمان (27 يناير 2008)

ببساطة اى طبيقين المومنيوم او من اى معدن بحيث ان تأخذ كل سلكة طبق واحد او ببساطة سلكين طويلين فقط
مع ملاحضة عدم ملامسة السلكين الخارجين من جاك التلفزيون
مع تحريك السلكين فى اوضاع مختلفة للحصول على احسن نتيجة


----------



## أسامة يوسف (28 يناير 2008)

عمرو عثمان قال:


> ببساطة اى طبيقين المومنيوم او من اى معدن بحيث ان تأخذ كل سلكة طبق واحد او ببساطة سلكين طويلين فقط
> مع ملاحضة عدم ملامسة السلكين الخارجين من جاك التلفزيون
> مع تحريك السلكين فى اوضاع مختلفة للحصول على احسن نتيجة



السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخى عمرو على مشاركتك ولكن نتمنى منك أخى توضيح أكثر أى سلكين تقصد سلكين كهرباء عاديين ولاسلك إريال برجاء سرعة الرد والتوضيح بشكل مبسط وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادور (28 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## أسامة يوسف (30 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ألا يوجد فى منتدى المهندسين من يستطيع شرح عمل إريال بطريقة مبسطة وواضحة


----------



## elmanssy (23 أبريل 2010)

ابسط طريقه لعمل الاريال هتجيب قطعه من الخشب وتثبت عليها قطعتين من الالمونيوم اي شكل ويكون الاتجاه عرضي وسلك اريال مبطط بطول مناسب وتركب جاك مخرج التلفزيون يبقي طرفين الاريال اول طرف يوصل بقطعه المعدن بحيث لا يلمس الطرف الاخر والطرف الثاني يدخل علي استيتر يعني بادئ لمبه نيون والخروج الي القطعه الاخره من المعدن لنفس الطرف ولاحظ نقاء الصوره


----------



## ess2010 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bono123456 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر لتعاونكم*

الف شكر لتعاونكم


----------

